# Waste Not Want Not Finished



## rdabpenman (Sep 8, 2013)

After turning and finishing on of Branden's (PenI8the) Wenge/Styrene segmented blanks I saved the shavings and cast in PR to make a couple more pens.

The Longwood Click is finished with 6 coats of Satin MINWAX Oil Modified Water Based Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05156Custom.jpg


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05239Custom-1.jpg

Cast shavings on a Sierra Chrome.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05373Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05377Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05384Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05389Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05394Custom.jpg

Les


----------



## longbeard (Sep 9, 2013)

Those are awesome Les, nice job.


----------



## healeydays (Sep 9, 2013)

Once again Les, you amaize. You are a true artist...

Mike B


----------



## ssgmeader (Sep 9, 2013)

Les you get some of the coolest results using waste I've ever seen.


----------



## jlnel (Sep 9, 2013)

nice


----------

